
The Internet’s horrifying new method for installing Google apps on Huawei phones - dddddaviddddd
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/10/the-internets-horrifying-new-method-for-installing-google-apps-on-huawei-phones/
======
deogeo
> Lzplay.net plugs into Android's Mobile Device Management (MDM) API, which is
> meant for enterprise services like Android for Work, or your company's IT
> department. This is a remote management API that is meant to give your IT
> department full control over a company-issued device.

A private user is not allowed to control their phone, but a corporation can.
It is getting ridiculous how much in favor of corporations the landscape is
being tilted.

------
dddddaviddddd
Will be interesting to see what security consequences installing GApps via an
unknown remote administrator will have. Hopefully some honeypots have been set
up in this configuration to see what Lzplay intends to do.

